# Senior Bass Trail



## LTZ25 (Apr 30, 2012)

I was wondering if anyone was thinking about a 55 and over bass trail, there are a lot of us out there that like to compete. Anyone think it would work .


----------



## Mr. P (May 20, 2012)

I'd like to see a weekday tournee schedule for seniors. Get on and off the lake(s) and leave them for the workerbees on weekends.


----------



## LTZ25 (May 20, 2012)

I like that idea, no crowds at ramp or on the lakes.what would you think the age should be . My thinking was 55 and up ,but if people wanted it could go up or down 5 yrs.


----------



## jighead1 (May 24, 2012)

Make it 50, still be fun.What lakes would be fished?


----------



## LTZ25 (May 24, 2012)

I guess it would be the big ones , lanier ,west point , Oconee , Sinclair,ect. We should think about a 4 lake fall schedule. Start in oct. end early dec.


----------



## LTZ25 (Jul 18, 2012)

I'm still interested in the 50@ up touraments I'll mention it to Mark at highland and see if he wants to get it going in the fall. Maybe twice a month on Wednesdays for the fall and end up in early December . I'm thinking a no partners tourament.


----------



## darkstan (Jul 18, 2012)

*Ole Timers Tourney*

Sounds good to this ole worm wetter.


----------



## bwhitley6 (Jul 22, 2012)

*Senior Bass Circuit*

I would be interested in this type of tournament. I live in LaGrange Ga.


----------



## Eugene Stinson (Jul 22, 2012)

Sounds kinda cool to me


----------



## LTZ25 (Jul 23, 2012)

Well I didn't make it to talk Mark but I will soon. If you know anyone interested tell me so I can let then at Highland we are serious . It would be nice to have 20 or so boats. Anyone have any ideas about a format for tour.


----------



## BASSCAT1 (Jul 25, 2012)

*50+ tourney*

count me in!


----------

